
YC startup Neema creating crypto legal tender for Marshall Islands - hnzix
http://pr.blonde20.com/media-kit-rmi/
======
hnzix
Tangentially, this is an exceptionally lucid and well-written press release. I
haven't worked in media for years but it's head and shoulders above the
copypasta I used to get.

